# Bipod or Shooting Sticks?



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Hi all. I am considering throwing a bipod on my hunting rifle to help improve accuracy. However, I have heard from some that bipods attached to the sling mount actually throws off the accuracy. Anyone seen this before? 

Or would shooting sticks be the best way to go about having a steady rest while on a hunt?

What would you suggest and why: Bipod or Shooting Sticks?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've shot off of both and prefer the bipod. It is something that you don't have to pack around in another hand. But on the other hand the shooting sticks can be adjusted from a sitting position all the way to a standing position.

I personally learned the different shooting positions and how to hold the rifle very steady in all of them so I usually don't use either the bipod or sticks. I also take advantage of any solid piece of landscape when I am shooting at a animal, either a tree or a rock makes a great rest.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I will only say this...shooting off hand at a game animal is just a no no. Few, if any, can make a well placed shot over 50 yards or so shooting offhand...under typical hunting situations. In over sixty years I don't remember a situation where I just had to take that unsupported shot. Take the time to find a rest, or use a stick or bipod or something. You owe that beautiful animal the best, most well placed shot you can make. Just my two cents worth.(probably preachin to the choir here)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sticks, you can get them setup quicker in brushier areas than bipods. I've used them for years and love them. bipods are good for bench or laying prone... but prone requires it to be relatively brush free.


-DallanC


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I install the bipod on my rifle and carry the shooting sticks. If the brush is low or I am in a position to use the bipod I prefer it but I find myself using the sticks more often than the bipod.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I carry both as well and if the shot is under 300 yards, I am comfortable shooting off sticks anything farther than that and I'd rather have a bipod with some sort of rear support (pack, coat, etc). 

I've always had some sort of bipod on my gun, and I've never noticed a POI shift from the zeromatic, to sand bags, to the bipod. My guns have free floated barrels, and I'm sure that has a lot to do with a consistent POI.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Sticks, you can get them setup quicker in brushier areas than bipods. I've used them for years and love them. bipods are good for bench or laying prone... but prone requires it to be relatively brush free.
> 
> -DallanC


I agree. And shooting sticks make great walking staffs. My buddy just got a Primos mono shooting stick in the mail today. I think it would be great for a quick setup in tall brush when a solid limb or stump isn't close by. I've never tried one before so we grabbed one of the rifles out of the office and tried it. It was a definite improvement over holding offhanded.
I'd prefer a bipod over everything else but if you're hunting in a brushy area I think a shooting stick would be your best option.
Chuck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I use sticks, tripods and off-hand shooting and practice all three methods.

Tried a short Harris bipod back in the day but didn't care for it, too heavy, cluncky and too many moving parts.

For years I carried 36"-long shooting sticks made out of two 3/8" wooden dowels pinned together.

I have an 80s-era bipod that hooks directly to the sling swivel post. It's made of small diameter collapsible aluminum tubing held together with shock cord like a tent pole. I still have it and have used it off and on for over 30 years. It's a "Snipe Stiks" model and I don't think they make them anymore:


My father taught me how to shoot off hand, "locking up" my left elbow in the rifle sling military style. You can hold a rifle very steady that way but it takes some practice and sling length adjustments as you add or subtract clothing.

I'm practicing with my .460 S&W revolver in preparation for the bighorn sheep hunt; shooting at least 25 rounds each practice session. For about 3 years I've been using the tall Primos monopod shooting stick for (successful) elk and the bison handgun hunting, but will switch to the Primos 38" bipod shooting stick and see if I can do better beyond 150 yards. Monopods have a fair amount of side-to-side wobble.

I've shot a good number of antelope with a .44 mag revolver, off hand, iron sights.

Personally I think we (I) put too much emphasis on firearm contraptions, gizmos. It would be better to improve our outdoor skills so we can get close enough to our quarry we don't need any of that stuff. But whatever method we choose, we need to practice, practice, practice. Like BP said, we owe the animal that much.


----------



## TommyGun (Aug 16, 2016)

Especially in Utah, I'd go with a stick.

I have two: a single and this one: http://www.primos.com/products/trigger-sticks/jim-shockey-tall-tri-pod/


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

I use the Primos Gen 2 Bipod Trigger Stick, 24-61-Inch. They are awesome. I use them as a walking stick when hiking in and out. The tripper makes it super fast to setup.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Most of the hunting I do, the sticks work best for me. As mentioned, they can be adjusted to whatever your doing whether standing, sitting, etc. Worked great in Kansas hunting whitetail out of a blind.


----------

